

Mixergy interview with Rap Genius co-founder Tom Lehman re: Worse being Better - tomlemon
http://mixergy.com/tom-lehman-rap-genius-interview/

======
tomlemon
The annotated transcript is HERE: [http://news.rapgenius.com/Lemon-how-
launching-the-worst-vers...](http://news.rapgenius.com/Lemon-how-launching-
the-worst-version-of-a-site-led-to-40000000-monthly-users-annotated)

